# Alberta Anyone?



## bally

Airdrie


----------



## kj_cohn

bally said:


> Airdrie


Nice I'm in Calgary.

Im new to hunting and bows in general but have really taken to the sport.

I've been looking to meet people around to sort of teach me the ropes around hunting.

Do you go to the ranges or hunt?


----------



## Riverboy1

Hurtin Albertan...


----------



## apa

Edmonton

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## p2al

+1 Edmonton


----------



## Celtir

Calgary


----------



## Kbun

+2 Edmonton


----------



## Stringjumper1

Mallaig AB


----------



## Stringjumper1

Have my own range practice at ranges farther than I shoot with archery it's practice practice practice go to your local archery shop and start asking questions read as much as possible


----------



## kj_cohn

I go to the range a few times a week. I've watched every video out there and extremely ready for hunting season.

What are some good land to shoot on in alberta? I'm willing to travel.


----------



## Cody j

Sunset House


----------



## illustrated1

Cochrane Area


----------



## Bowhunter9841

I'm in Leduc, are you on Alberta outdoorsmen forum yet Kj_cohn? Great place to learn about what's going on in Alberta. There's a lot of different 3-d shoots going on in the late spring and summer, all throughout Alberta. They're all a lot of fun. Have you been down to jimbows archery yet? The store in Edmonton is a great place to shoot, and meet new people who are like minded in the sport of archery, and also archery hunting. The Calgary store is not much different from what I've heard!


----------



## HaydenP

Calgary here too. Not an experienced hunter though. I'm about in the same boat as you, looking to get out there.


----------



## USPfan

Also Cochrane area. Moving soon to NWT.


----------



## Twisted Canuck

Grande Prairie...for now.


----------



## ssoutdoors

Airdrie here.

New to this site, been bowhunting for 4 seasons now. Hunted one season prior to that with a gun. one of the ellusive Adult onset hunters.
Being new is tough, not having a mentor myself I had to learn alot by trial and error.

I share some of those experiences here.
www .standsureoutdoors. com

Might help with some of the learning curve. feel free to reach out


----------



## Registered User

Wizard Lake area.


----------



## TSW

I used to live in Canmore...completely irrelevant I know, but I’m new and trying to get my 20 posts so I can view the classifieds. Go Flames!


----------



## nsmitchell

Spruce Grove and Athabasca.


----------



## boss13

Edmonton here!


----------



## edNigma

Edmonton here as well. I'm looking to do some bowhunting throughout the province but I'm new here and it's my second year hunting at all.


----------



## TLSpeed

I'm near Red Deer!


----------



## mattgirard

just north of edmonton here!


----------



## lombardi_steven

what is the weather like there in the summer and do you have a number of archery shoots. I am from toronto ontario


----------



## Deaddeerdown

I would love to hunt in Alberta one of my dream spots. whenever Canadian & Alberta Hunts on TV everything stops and I'm watching it, biggest bucks in the world are in those areas.


----------



## bluebombers_84

Turner Valley


----------



## B-Nads

Wishing I could move back to Peace River ;-)


----------



## Grizz Axxemann

Another Edmontonian


----------



## darpoh

Sylvan


----------



## 4 Fletch

Decades ago I spent well over a year travelling all over AB, BC and SK playing in bar bands. 

If Wexit occurs -- and I truly hope it does -- I'll return, even tho it's a heckuva lot colder with shorter growing season. GTA commies keep voting to destroy this great country.


----------



## mud747

Another for the Red Deer area


----------



## Alberta_Bowhunt

Grew up in spruce grove, now live in Camrose!


----------



## Fennec

Calgary


----------



## Timberwoodsman

St.Albert here

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Timberwoodsman

Timberwoodsman said:


> St.Albert here
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


What's for sale out there for LH bows?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizz Axxemann

Check with Wyld or Jim Bows.


----------



## BugsyArcher

Calgary here!!


----------



## brendan's dad

I live in the Edmonton bow zone and have exclusive permission on a 1/2 section directly across the from my house. My last 3 moose I dragged home with my quad. Hunting opportunities in Alberta are un-matched anywhere in NA.


----------



## Timberwoodsman

brendan's dad said:


> I live in the Edmonton bow zone and have exclusive permission on a 1/2 section directly across the from my house. My last 3 moose I dragged home with my quad. Hunting opportunities in Alberta are un-matched anywhere in NA.


Lucky you! Ever need some help packing out I'm down. I need to learn all I can

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## aaen

Another EDmontonian here.getting back into archery and hunting, its been too long.


----------



## Icon

Airdrie in the house...


----------



## junior313

> I live in the Edmonton bow zone and have exclusive permission on a 1/2 section directly across the from my house. My last 3 moose I dragged home with my quad. Hunting opportunities in Alberta are un-matched anywhere in NA.


Yeah, it's really nice area to live.


----------



## scalerman

Grande Prairie here


----------



## paips

Stony Plain


----------



## Jaded84

I hunt southern Alberta every September for elk and whitetails. I live on the west coast of BC, but hunting in Alberta makes it worth the trip every year!


----------



## Leviw96

Hello all. First year bow hunting, and loving it. I live 1.5hrs north of Edmonton


----------



## stubblejumper1

YYC ya you know me.


----------



## talyhalm

Have my own range practice at ranges farther than I shoot with archery it's practice practice practice go to your local archery shop and start asking questions read as much as possible


----------



## Lerrooy22

Lethbridge here.


----------



## WillAB

Edmonton. 
Anyone know where a guy can get a Carter's Wise choice, locally?


----------



## tenceres

kj_cohn said:


> Nice I'm in Calgary.
> 
> Im new to hunting and bows in general but have really taken to the sport.
> 
> I've been looking to meet people around to sort of teach me the ropes around hunting.
> 
> Do you go to the ranges or hunt?


 Niceee


----------



## strayarrow

Lethbridge, AB. I do a variety of shooting from hunting to target. All the styles are excellent practice for hunting season.


----------



## Leviw96

You can try ambush archery they have a website. Out of stock atm. But worth a shot 


WillAB said:


> Edmonton.
> Anyone know where a guy can get a Carter's Wise choice, locally?


----------



## RyanGSP

Lerrooy22 said:


> Lethbridge here.


Myself as well. Lethbridge here


----------



## RyanGSP

strayarrow said:


> Lethbridge, AB. I do a variety of shooting from hunting to target. All the styles are excellent practice for hunting season.


Me 2


----------



## BowHntr_Pete

Just south of Red Deer.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------

